# The Primarchs titles, aliases, sobriquets.



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

So before the Heresy series was written, some of the Primarchs already had alternate names or titles that we knew them by, where as some didn't. Over the course of the Heresy, most of them have now been given a title, alias or sobriquet of some kind with the exception of a few. Just thought I'd list them out for some of the newer members or those less versed in the Primarchs.

I'm going to list what I see as their primary sobriquet with the others following in brackets. If you've seen any others, shout them out, though I ask for canon ones only with a reference if possible. 

I. *Lion El'Jonson - The Lion* (Sure I've read the Knight Lord of Caliban in one of the novels somewhere.)

II. Unknown, though granted you could argue many, including 'The Lost' etc.

III. *Fulgrim - The Phoenican* (The Prefector of Chemos, High Lord of the Emperor's Children) 

IV. *Perturabo - The Lord of Iron*

V. *Jaghatai Khan - The Khan* (The Great Khan)

VI. *Leman Russ - The Wolf King* (The Great Wolf, is there a Jarl sort of title anywhere in _Prospero Burns_?)

VII. *Rogal Dorn - The Imperial Fist*

VIII. *Konrad Curze - Night Haunter*

IX. *Sanguinius - The Angel* (The Lord of Angels)

X. *Ferrus Manus - The Gorgon*

XI. Same as II

XII. *Angron - The Red Angel* (Gladiator King, Master of the World Eaters, Slaughterer of Nations, The Undefeated)

XIII. *Roboute Guilliman* - One of the few who doesn't seem to have one, the only loose one I could think of is 'The Warrior King of Ultramar' I think he's been referred to as in one of the novels.

XIV. *Mortarion - The Death Lord* (The Pale King, Master of the Death Guard, The Traveller, Dread Liberator of Barbarus)

XV. *Magnus - Magnus The Red/The Crimson King* (Both seem to take equal precedence and are both very common, though some might argue that Magnus The Red _is_ his given name.)

XVI. *Horus Lupercal - The Warmaster* (The Breaker of Tyrants, The Favored Son, The Eye of Terra)
Lupercal is a strange one, in that in _Horus Rising_ at least, it does appear to be more of an affectionate name the Luna Wolves use instead of Horus, but in many other novels it seems to have been adapted into a last name, much like Guilliman or Manus.

XVII. *Lorgar Aurelian - Urzien*

XVIII. *Vulkan* - Can't actually recall reading one for Vulkan anywhere. Haven't read the Salamanders series at all and not read Promethean Sun(and seeing as I borrowed it, don't ahve it to check) in quite some time.

XIX. *Corvus Corax - The Raven*

XX. *Alpharius Omegon - The Hydra*


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

This is about all of them. Roboutte doesn't seem 'special' enough to have one, and Alpharious Omegon was sometimes known as The Last Primarch.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I think that's about all of them. 

I do think that 'Aurelian' was a nick name of Lorgar rather than his actual name. I also think he was embarressed by the title. can't remember which novel I read that in though.


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

While we're on this, actually, I'd always debated to myself:

How is _Phoenician_ pronounced?

I lean toward the phonetic (Foe-nee-shun), but it doesn't seem to jive with the origin of the nickname (Phoenix).


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Not sure if I imagined it or not, but wasn't Guilliman called the Preatorian in one of the HH novels?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Doubt it, would likely be Dorn if anyone, as he and the Imperial Fists are the Emperors Praetorian Guard.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

maelstrom48 said:


> While we're on this, actually, I'd always debated to myself:
> 
> How is _Phoenician_ pronounced?
> 
> I lean toward the phonetic (Foe-nee-shun), but it doesn't seem to jive with the origin of the nickname (Phoenix).


That's how I read/say it :so_happy:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Phe-nee-cian is approximately how I pronounce it. Though Fulgrim does have by far the coolest 'nickname'.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

For some reason, even though I know it's wrong. I still pronounce it as Foe-Nih-ken. As for the proper pronunciation, I see it as Fee-nih-shen.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

i read somewhere that Perturabo was sometimes called The Comrade and Gulliman was the Ultimate Warrior....sounds like a wrestler to me


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

gothik said:


> i read somewhere that Perturabo was sometimes called The Comrade and Gulliman was the Ultimate Warrior....sounds like a wrestler to me


... Yeah Gulliman is better off without one if this is what he'd be stuck with lol


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

From FW's The Horus Heresy Book 1 - Betrayal:

*Fulgrim:* The Phoenician, The Prefector of Chemos, High Lord of the Emperor's Children

*Angron:* Master of the World Eaters, The Red Angel, Slaughterer of Nations, The Undefeated

*Mortarion:* The Pale King, Master of the Death Guard, The Traveller, Dread Liberator of Barbarus

*Horus:* The Breaker of Tyrants, The Favored Son, The Eye of Terra

There may be more to come in the next books. Stay tuned.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Protoss119 said:


> *Horus:* The Breaker of Tyrants, The Favored Son, The Eye of Terra.


Quite like those for Horace :so_happy:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> I think that's about all of them.
> 
> I do think that 'Aurelian' was a nick name of Lorgar rather than his actual name. I also think he was embarressed by the title. can't remember which novel I read that in though.


I think it's another 'Lupercal' case. It does appear to be a nickname at times, but then he's been referred to as Lorgar Aurelian in full on multiple occasions, which to me warrants it enough to be put down as a last name.



Protoss119 said:


> From FW's The Horus Heresy Book 1 - Betrayal:
> 
> *Fulgrim:* The Phoenician, The Prefector of Chemos, High Lord of the Emperor's Children
> 
> ...


Didn't even think to check _Betrayal_. Updated, nice one, have some rep.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

I was always under the impression that The Phoenician referred to ancient Phoenicia as an homage to his love of culture and art, as opposed to a slang reference to a Phoenix.


----------



## CJay (Aug 25, 2010)

FO-nee-see-an. Although that sounds too proper and to me, said quickly, it sounds like FO-nee-shee-an. That is how it is pronouced. The Phoenicians were an ancient trading civilization (later to be Carthage) that were renowned for their wealth during the time.

Fulgrim being all big on beauty and extravagance has a clear connection to Phoenicians. I know he has a lot to do with phoenix imagery and stuff, but I can't see you saying his nickname any other way.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I think the Traveller belongs to Typhus, not Mortarion.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Brother Lucian said:


> I think the Traveller belongs to Typhus, not Mortarion.


Well, _Betrayal_ names Mortarion as the Traveller too. Maybe it's a title or position he passed to Typhus post-Heresy? Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## Thyr (Oct 25, 2010)

According to _Feat of Iron_ Vulkan is refered to as "The Drake" which seems quite fitting.


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

While you are at it, who wants to take a stab at all the names for The Emporer?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Having just listened to _The Warmaster_ audio, Horus refers to Alpharius as 'The Hydra', so that will do for me.


----------

